# I am a NEWBIE here!



## ArchieGrey (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m ArchieGrey. My hooman has heard of an excellent Facebook group, but alas she’s not a Facebook fan. So, we’re going to try your forum.
I am nearly 1 1/2 years old and the most “golden” of my English cream litter. My mom thinks I’m the most handsome and have the best attitude of all the males. She says I’m the best pup she’s ever had!
I’ve been thinking about one thing: when (if ever) should I become #unabletobeadad ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome! ArchieGrey looks very sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and ArchieGrey, great picture.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi ArchieGrey!! I'm Archie!!! Just 1 name like Madonna and Prince! I am 6-months old and I don't know any other Archies! My "Mom" didn't know anything about Goldens until she found this forum. In fact, she found me through this forum!! She broke up with Facebook a couple of years ago and only does Instagram. She likes posting pictures of all of my antics and boy do I have a lot of them!! When I'm not goofing around, I do a lot of training because someday I'm going to be a certified therapy dog. I get to practice 1x per week at my "Grandma's" assisted living house! I really like it there because all of the hoomans smile and love up on me and tell me stories about when they had a dog! I live on the central coast of California. Where do you live? I don't really know much about being a dad myself, except that I have a really great one! He plays all the games that "Mom" won't play. Well, I'm glad you're on the forum and I hope you get the answer about you being a dad!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

ArchieGrey said:


> I’m ArchieGrey. My hooman has heard of an excellent Facebook group, but alas she’s not a Facebook fan. So, we’re going to try your forum.
> I am nearly 1 1/2 years old and the most “golden” of my English cream litter. My mom thinks I’m the most handsome and have the best attitude of all the males. She says I’m the best pup she’s ever had!
> I’ve been thinking about one thing: when (if ever) should I become #unabletobeadad ?
> View attachment 885268
> View attachment 885268


Looks blissful! Welcome to the forum!


----------

